
how to upvote without losing your place on the page - Sam_Odio

======
Sam_Odio
This seems kind of simple, but has helped me a lot - so I thought I would
share it:

When browsing through pages of comments - open the "upvote" links in a new tab
or window (i.e., Apple + click, Ctl + click, or whatever). Then hit Apple+W or
Alt+F4 to close the new window.

This way, you won't have to scroll through pages of comments to find where you
left off.

------
youngnh
you could try this: <http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/8951>

~~~
akkartik
Wow. This greasemonkey script replaces explicit links with xmlhttprequests.
Could we do something similar with the reply link as well? That's been a long-
standing feature request when submitting reddit comments.

My horizons for what users can contribute to websites have dramatically
broadened.

~~~
youngnh
Done. <http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/9027>

~~~
akkartik
Now can you get submit to inline the newly-added comment without reloading? :)

[edit] Agh, it already does. This totally rocks.

------
PStamatiou
speaking of how to, how can I create a discussion page like this that is on
the homepage?

~~~
brlewis
Use the "submit" link near the top of this page. Leave the url field blank to
submit a question for discussion.

~~~
PStamatiou
oh, haha. now i see that text underneath it. i tend to ignore grayed out text.
needs to be stronger in the foreground for usability..

